# WiFi access passwords



## 114078 (Jul 6, 2008)

At present touring Spain and Portugal freecamping of course :lol: Does any member know the password for Torre del Mar Camping WI FI :?: Should we not have a list of such codes both for UK andEurope. Roaming internet charges are far too expensive.Just like camp site charges :lol: 8) 
Best wishes from blue pirate in the sun


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

Have you considered McDonalds free wifi, on your travels??

http://www.mcdonalds.co.uk/restaurants/whats-on/whats-on-wifi.shtml


----------



## Dunworkin (Dec 3, 2007)

When we were there earlier this year I think it was "andalucia"

John


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Dunworking, What did yo think of the site please? 

peedee

edit: grateful you PM me rather than go off topic or better still put it in the campsite database.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Just back from a trip to Costa Brava and first time with a little notebook that had embedded wifi...
Here's is a quick rundown of how I got on..

*Mc Donalds.. *Only tried this a couple of time while travelling through france. Ideal while having a coffee and a break. Instant access after you have clicked the connect button and agreed to terms. Did not check speed but was adequate for email, messanger and I even make a Skype call with webcam but the place was to noisy to use comfortably.

*Roses. Spain. Camping la salata.. * Free wifi but only in the bar area and restricted times as it's out of season. Simple password given out at reception and all worked perfect after an initial glitch with my own notebook's settings.

*Blanes, Spain. La Masia..* Paid for wifi. 20 euro for a week but very expensive at 10 euro for 1 day !!.. Works from own pitch but speed slow. Usually between 1mbps and 11mbps max.. Gave slow but workable access for browsing and email. Skype was not reliable. Initial access was through a Password and ID on the receipt. Once logged on the timer started running for 7 days. Never needed to log on again, just had direct access.


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Just on the La Mersera site at Peniscola at 8 Euros a night. Has toilets service point and electric. You can buy wifi from the hotel opposite for 5 Euros for 5 hours. that's what I am on now. Passwords are usually changed every time a Internet connection is used, I do not know of any that keeps the same password / log in details for any length of time.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tonka said:


> *Mc Donalds.. the place was to noisy to use comfortably.
> .*


*

From experience with about half a dozen in France this autumn the wifi signal seems to cover the car park of most McDonald's so you don't have to go inside and can use your laptop from the van. In some cases we found it also covered parts of the adjoining hypermarket car park too. More and more French hypermarkets are installing free wifi in the shopping area.

Be very aware that McD's car parks are designed for cars and that motorhomes do not go under the take away barriers or very far in the narrow lanes. French drivers, queuing for their fix, don't take kindly to having to back out while an English motorhome does the same to avoid going past the window.

G*


----------

